# Vomit Questions



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes, a thread about vomit! 

I was reading the thread about the cockatiel "sneezing up his seeds." All that replied said it sounds like he is vomiting. I didn't know birds vomited....

Do all birds? Or just certain species? 
What causes it? The same that causes a human to throw up? 
Is it obvious when they do it? 
What do you do of your bird is vomiting? I would assume get to a vet right away?
What does vomiting mean? A cold/flu? (Do birds even get the common cold or flu like humans?) Does it mean disease? Eaten something they shouldn't have? 

Anything else you can add would be appreciated! I didn't think they were the type of animal that could be physically capable of vomiting.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't really have many answers for the questions since I don't know myself but I think there could be various reasons why one would vomit. When my Car Alarm had an injection antibiotic from the normal vet a few hours later he was vomiting and did so for a bit over a day, it was pretty obvious that he was because he shock his head and then seed came flying out and stuck everywhere. But I found out from an avian vet that it was because the dosage he was given was to high.
Sorry I couldn't give you more info


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

Lulu-Tiel said:


> Do all birds? Or just certain species?


Probably all can, although it is hard to imagine a hummingbird throwing up.



> What causes it? The same that causes a human to throw up?


Essentially the same things--ingesting something toxic, having an upset stomach, a disease, eating too much, etc.



> Is it obvious when they do it?


If you're watching them, yes. They shake their heads violently and food comes out. If you don't see them actually vomiting, clues that they have are seeds or food bits stuck to their feathers, especially around their head.

There is a difference between vomiting and regurgitation. Birds regurgitate as part of courtship and when feeding their young and is normal behavior. Regurgitation looks controlled--a bird 'pumps' his head and then food comes out without splattering all over everything.




> What do you do of your bird is vomiting? I would assume get to a vet right away?
> What does vomiting mean? A cold/flu? (Do birds even get the common cold or flu like humans?) Does it mean disease? Eaten something they shouldn't have?


Yes, go to a vet. Vomiting can indicate a disease, that the bird has eaten something toxic, that the bird has eaten something it can't digest and is impacted, etc. There are some cases where vomiting isn't a big deal--overeating, or motion sickness from a car--but better safe than sorry.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Cknauf's description of vomiting was spot on. Tiels shake their heads and seeds fly out. If you see them doing it, it's clear that something is wrong and a vet trip is needed. My tiel vomited because he had "bad bacteria" and had to be put on antibiotics.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you! I feel like such an idiot for not knowing. It never even occurred to me that they could. I knew they regurgitate but yeah, never thought of them actually throwing up or even getting sick in that sense. 

Maybe because I'm into horses that's why I figured birds can't either lol. It's just something that I've never even thought of before!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Wait, going out of the original question, horses can't throw up?


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Nope! They can't burp either. Just the way they're made. That's why it's very important that they pass gas and poop often. When they don't we worry about colic... which is not something any horse owner wants to go through. 

Basically a farting and pooping horse is what every horse owner wants to see.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Trust me to read this thread while eating dinner 

Very informative, thanks!


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

Lougirl said:


> Wait, going out of the original question, horses can't throw up?


Rodents can't either. Nature is weird.


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks for asking this question, Lulutiel....and now I know something about horses I didn't before, too


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

This might sound ridiculously corny but I love learning! I didn't know that rodents didn't vomit either. Nature really is amazing!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Tequilagirl said:


> Trust me to read this thread while eating dinner
> 
> Very informative, thanks!


Hahaha! yep, I am eating lunch. LOL!


----------

